# Coming soon, EA (sans toad)



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2018)

Or is the toad the reason why this one is flowering


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm assuming EA = Eumelia Arias?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2018)

Took me a minute to see it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2018)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I'm assuming EA = Eumelia Arias?



Yes
I have 5 and this is the first to bloom


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2018)

OMG! I thought my Apt had fauna issues!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 14, 2018)

NYEric said:


> OMG! I thought my Apt had fauna issues!!



Pizza rat?


----------



## troy (Aug 15, 2018)

They both look very content!! Lol.. you must grow outside?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Aug 15, 2018)

I only have toads comming into my livingroom - my wife doesn't think it's a cute as I doo


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 15, 2018)

troy said:


> They both look very content!! Lol.. you must grow outside?



Outside for summer


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Pizza rat?



Oh no, varieties of moths, spiders, snails, pill bugs, centipedes...


----------



## troy (Aug 18, 2018)

Centipedes are great!! They eat all the aformentioned


----------



## abax (Aug 22, 2018)

Could be. I had a frog living in my greenhouse for over a year and had the
best blooming ever. Kept the fungus gnats under control too.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 27, 2018)

Finally blooming (sorry, no more toad).


----------



## JasonG (Sep 27, 2018)

Very nice Linus. Great job.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2018)

nice flower and garden.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 28, 2018)

Beautiful. You'll need to get a new toad.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, a Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 28, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> nice flower and garden.



The pond garden faces north. Wish there was more sun for water lilies. I’m now growing water lilies and lotus on the driveway


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 30, 2018)

Very nice flower and display!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 1, 2018)

Toad poo fertilizer.. now we know your blooming secretsoke:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 1, 2018)

How's it smell?


----------



## TrueNorth (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice one. Better shape than many. is it fragrant?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 2, 2018)

Did not smell fragrance. The flower became wonky/wavy a few days later


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 7, 2018)

Crazy beautiful color on this one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2018)

Perfection!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 18, 2018)

Second flower:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2019)

Different plant, but thought I'd post it here to more easily compare the flower quality (this one aborted 2 buds, but bloomed this one).







fev fallout 3


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2019)

Color is great, thanks for sharing. The shape of the first one was the best.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Color is great, thanks for sharing. The shape of the first one was the best.



In the most recent picture, the flower was about 4 days old.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2019)

Let me know if you want to sell one.


----------

